
AMD processors from 2011 to 2019 vulnerable to two new attacks - fortran77
https://www.zdnet.com/article/amd-processors-from-2011-to-2019-vulnerable-to-two-new-attacks/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22513906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22513906)

